# Need to buy new boots, size 15



## romesaz (Nov 21, 2007)

Everyone's gonna tell you the same thing.... try on as many as you can. Although with a 15 you'd be limited I'm sure in makes, but regardless, even within the same manufacturer, boots of the same size but diff model are going to vary in fit and comfort.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2008)

romesaz said:


> Everyone's gonna tell you the same thing.... try on as many as you can. Although with a 15 you'd be limited I'm sure in makes, but regardless, even within the same manufacturer, boots of the same size but diff model are going to vary in fit and comfort.


yea the problem is, that they can get the boots but just one pair
thats why i ask


----------



## romesaz (Nov 21, 2007)

Well it seems the ozone can be heat-molded, so that means even if it's not 100% perfect on the first fit, you could potentially mold it somewhat to your foot.
Also, the ozone MAY have a reduced footprint, not sure though here.
price on REI is bout 250USD

Moto is cheap. That's the beauty of it. It's their entry level boot, so you're not gonna be breaking the bank with it.
price on REI 140USD

the ruler is inbetween the two in price, at 200USD on REI, and seems to have similar specs as the ozone...reduced footprint and heat moldable.


To be honest though, it's a tossup. noone can really recommend one over the other since everyone's fit is different.
I tried entry level burton boots renting twice, in a size 12 or so, and they fit well, at least I thought at the time.
I tried my buddy's Burton Sabbath in a 13 and they also fit well at least in terms of length and width.
I tried the burton Boxer in a 12 and I couldn't even get my foot into the boot.

You're in a tough place really. Will the shop force you to buy whatever you order? they can't ship the boot back if you don't like it and order a diff pair?
It seems then you're kinda buying blind regardless. Maybe try contact burton directly and see what their customer reps suggest for your size?
if no luck... dunno...buy based on price...??


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2008)

romesaz said:


> Well it seems the ozone can be heat-molded, so that means even if it's not 100% perfect on the first fit, you could potentially mold it somewhat to your foot.
> Also, the ozone MAY have a reduced footprint, not sure though here.
> price on REI is bout 250USD
> 
> ...


i dunno if i have to buy it when they order it
but thats what i think :s
and by the price, no real importance there
and how do tehy mold the ozone? would be pretty intresting since i got really wide feet which is a problem a loot


----------

